# White Perch



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Guys, finally able to go out tomorrow for some time on the water, really first time this year! I really want to bring something home, hoping to catch a rack of white perch. Can anyone point me in any spot for them? Right now the list is Bill Burton, Metapeake, SSP, or Westmoreland SP. What do you guys think? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Guys is Kent Narrows Romancoke pier?


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

I've had luck everywhere. SPSP has them when it gets darker when the current isn't so strong.


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

Jonas Green Park, Annapolis, MD. I saw people catching lots of them (good size too) at night very recently, like last night. It's a short drive for you. Fish north side of the bridge casting off the beach/rock piles. Use small hook (#6) and night crawlers. White perch bite much better at night at Jonas Green Park.


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks Guys! Hysteresis, I will take your word and hit up Jonas! Any concerns I should have about the area..tough locals, security etc?


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

There should always be some other fishermen fishing there at night this time of the year. Just make sure you are not the last one to stay.


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

If you have a bait net like this,

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/graphics/product_images/pDSP1-10155440v750.jpg 

you can catch grass shrimp off surfaces of submerged rocks. They make much better bait for white perch.


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Great, might have to make a quick pit stop to pick up a net. Do I just swipe the net around the rocks or should I look for signs of the shrimp?


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

If you have a good LED head light, you should see them. Their little eyes glow red under white LED light. The like to cling to rocks and other structures such as pilings.


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Cool, thanks man, will give it a shot!


----------



## Lobo29 (Oct 24, 2012)

I just scrape around the sand and catch a lot. I also catch some sort of minnow also. What size hook would you use for grass shrimp?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Lobo29 said:


> I just scrape around the sand and catch a lot. I also catch some sort of minnow also. What size hook would you use for grass shrimp?


number 6 long shank aberdeen light wire in gold- it will enable you to unhook deeper hooked fish and straightened out if you get hung up on rocks. The gold flash does attract fish. They don't last, but are very cheap in bulk packages of 50.


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

I like to use #6 gold Aberdeen too, especially with worms. #6 bait holder hook also works well with grass shrimp. Long shank hooks like the Aberdeen are good for bottom fishing. If I fish off the bottom such as vertical bait jigging off a pier, I use bait holder hooks. I usually put two grass shrimp on, into the belly and out of the back. 

For perch fishing, I don't use salt water stuff such as top-bottom rigs and heavy sinkers. My simple perch baiting set-up is a 6lb mono fresh water combo with a #6 hook tied at the end of the line, and a #2 split shot about a foot above the hook.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hysteresis said:


> I like to use #6 gold Aberdeen too, especially with worms. #6 bait holder hook also works well with grass shrimp. Long shank hooks like the Aberdeen are good for bottom fishing. If I fish off the bottom such as vertical bait jigging off a pier, I use bait holder hooks. I usually put two grass shrimp on, into the belly and out of the back.
> 
> For perch fishing, I don't use salt water stuff such as top-bottom rigs and heavy sinkers. My simple perch baiting set-up is a 6lb mono fresh water combo with a #6 hook tied at the end of the line, and a #2 split shot about a foot above the hook.


There you go folks, it's just that simple. Fishing need not be complicated, just go out and have fun.:fishing:


----------



## firemunkee (Apr 6, 2012)

akhan said:


> Guys, finally able to go out tomorrow for some time on the water, really first time this year! I really want to bring something home, hoping to catch a rack of white perch. Can anyone point me in any spot for them? Right now the list is Bill Burton, Metapeake, SSP, or Westmoreland SP. What do you guys think? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


How did you do? Were you able to catch shrimp and fish?


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

So we showed up an hour after high tide, the folks that were there during the high ended up with a decent amount of white perch. We had grass shrimp (purchased from Anglers) and night crawlers...got small nibbles, and then a few skate hookups, once the skates started hitting the bites all stopped. After an hour, lady close to us caught a 19 or so inch rock. A person next to us tangled lines with one of our group members, and in the mess of the tangled lines a 22 inch striper was hooked! Brought up 3 lines to see who hooked the striper and it turned out to be the member of our group - nice fat fish. After that I had a quick run that let go as soon as I brought it to the bridge...overall the weather was great, and the location was perfect. Thank you all for the advice!

Also, it would be awesome if someone can create a rod that casts straight (robotic mechanism that auto adjusts to drop line straight ahead of the person casting)...the folks to the right of us seemed to shank left a lot and cross multiple lines that were further away from them. A party three groups away was tangling our lines.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Take an 1/8 oz jighead with a gulp shrimp, and, if you want, a safty pin sized spinner blade, and walk around the place and fan cast, rocks, beaches even off the bridge.
You never know what will bite that thing.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Hysteresis said:


> I like to use #6 gold Aberdeen too, especially with worms. #6 bait holder hook also works well with grass shrimp. Long shank hooks like the Aberdeen are good for bottom fishing. If I fish off the bottom such as vertical bait jigging off a pier, I use bait holder hooks. I usually put two grass shrimp on, into the belly and out of the back.
> 
> For perch fishing, I don't use salt water stuff such as top-bottom rigs and heavy sinkers. My simple perch baiting set-up is a 6lb mono fresh water combo with a #6 hook tied at the end of the line, and a #2 split shot about a foot above the hook.


 X2 on hook and split shot with grass shrimp. Less is best.


----------



## firemunkee (Apr 6, 2012)

Sounds like a good time, despite the tangles. Thanks for the report!


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

If you're around a dock or pier, try throwing Beetlespins, small Mepps or Roadrunners


----------

